# Crypt tank - long parva?



## hokuryu (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got a tank of new plants, all crypts - spiralis, balansae, undulata, wendtii G/br., parva, willissi. I intended for the parva to be a foreground set of plants, but the leaves seem to be taking off towards the light in really long stems - actually, most of the crypts seem to be doing this in a way I didn't expect. I may have jumped the gun in moving the parva back a bit, to mid-ground, but does anyone have any suggestions for encouraging a lower, fuller set of mid to foreground plants? Trim back, as with land plants? Is this a low light condition - leaves searching for light? 

Couple of Pics:


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

There is no Cryptocoryne parva in your pictures. If you are talking about the crypts will long petiole in the center of the picture, its Cryptocoryne x willissi previously known as Cryptocoryne lucens.

Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## hokuryu (Jan 6, 2009)

LOL - yes, my taxonomic skills are at the fetal stage, as of yet....thanks. 

These - parva?


















The willissi in the midground, from the earlier set - this long stem growth - normal? Can I encourage, generally, a lower, fuller, more bush like growth on these plants, any plant, generally - is clipping back the method?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes , now that is Crypt parva. I would recommend you to seprate the plantlet and plant them. The height od Crypt x willissi in the above pictures is normal. The Crypt parva should not get over 3". IME the Crypt parva requires a lot more light than the normal Crypts. Under low light it will just sit there doing nothing. 

Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## hokuryu (Jan 6, 2009)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> Yes , now that is Crypt parva. I would recommend you to seprate the plantlet and plant them. The height od Crypt x willissi in the above pictures is normal. The Crypt parva should not get over 3". IME the Crypt parva requires a lot more light than the normal Crypts. Under low light it will just sit there doing nothing.
> 
> Thanks
> Bhushan


Thank you for the help. I was concerned about separating the groups - hearing that esp. as crypt was prone to melting, a group will tend to protect roots better - should I plant the parva individually, through the foreground? Any suggestions on how to best protect the roots?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CagoPaul said:


> LOL - yes, my taxonomic skills are at the fetal stage, as of yet....thanks.
> 
> These - parva?
> 
> ...


Actually, that's exactly what my Crypt Petchii looked like before I started growing. Lemme see if I can find a picture....


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Actually, that's exactly what my Crypt Petchii looked like before I started growing. Lemme see if I can find a picture....


Many crypts look like that when they first start out. Small and green. 
The picture shown looks like parva to me, especially since it already propagated, which shows it is fairly mature. I think it would be safe to say that that's pretty much as big as it gets. 

You can trim the parva and plant them near each other to speed up the process. Leaves may melt but it won't be too much since it's going to stay in the same tank still. I rarely experience melts with parva. Almost never if it's parva and I just relocate it in the same tank.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

CagoPaul said:


> Thank you for the help. I was concerned about separating the groups - hearing that esp. as crypt was prone to melting, a group will tend to protect roots better - should I plant the parva individually, through the foreground? Any suggestions on how to best protect the roots?


Don't worry just slice the root stock in to individual plants with a sharp knife. I have never experienced melting with C.parva. Cut out all damaged leaves. That will encourage it to put out new leaves.
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## hokuryu (Jan 6, 2009)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> Don't worry just slice the root stock in to individual plants with a sharp knife. I have never experienced melting with C.parva. Cut out all damaged leaves. That will encourage it to put out new leaves.
> Thanks
> Bhushan


Thanks. They look like they're doing fine (knock on wood).


----------

